#  > Islam >  > Koran >  -De mens van tegenwoordig- ''Het is om te huilen ..''

## Ahlam851

Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,



Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq? Onze tong is de boosdoener. We weten niet meer hoe we moeten praten. Alles wat in ons opkomt spreken we uit zonder daarbij na te denken. We houden hierbij totaal geen rekening met de medemens. Is dit wat de Profeet (saws) ons heeft nagelaten?





_Citaat: 'Het was alsof ik een klap in mijn gezicht kreeg. En was het maar zo. Misschien was de klap in mijn gezicht minder pijnlijker geweest dan de woorden die ik nu te horen kreeg ...'_



Wijze lessen. Een opfrisbeurt voor iedereen. Ik heb mijn favoriete stukjes uit Riyaad aSaalihien opgeschreven voor jullie.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Dzarr Djoendoeb ibn Djoenaadah en Aboe Abdoelrahmaan Moe'aadz ibn Djabal verhalen dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Vrees Allah, waar jullie ook zijn, en doe een slechte daad met een goede volgen, de laatste zal de eerste uitwissen en gedraag jullie goed tegenover de mensen' (Tirmidzie)



Moe'aadz ibn Anas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Iemand die ondanks zijn vermogen uiting te geven aan aan zijn boosheid die onderdrukt, zal door Allah de Glorierijke en Verhevene gekozen worden en op de Dag der Opstanding mogen kiezen uit de mooiste vrouwelijke Schepselen met prachtige ogen' (Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie)



Ibn Abaas verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah tegen Ashadj Qais zei:

'Jij hebt twee eigenschappen waar Allah van houdt: Zachtmoedigheid en zorgvuldigheid in het nemen van beslissingen'



Aicha, radya Allahou 3anha, een van de vrouwen van de Profeet, verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Allah is vriendelijk en HIJ houdt van vriendelijkheid IN ALLE ZAKEN'



*(Jammer dat de eigenschap vriendelijkheid bij bepaalde mensen tot op de dag van vandaag ontbreekt!!!)*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

> Asalaamoe 'Alaikoum,
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom gaat het denken jullie tegenwoordig allemaal verkeerd in de maatschappij? Waarom vormen de Moslims tot op heden geen 1 Ummah. Ligt het aan onze achlaaq?


Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abou Horaira verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'De meeste perfecte mensen van de gelovigen zijn degenen wiens gedrag het meest perfect is en het meest perfect van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste tegenover hun vrouwen gedragen' (Tirmidhie)



Aboe Kariemah al Miqaad ibn Madiekarib verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:

'Als een man van zijn broeder houdt, laat hij hem dan ervan op de hoogte brengen dat hij van hem houdt (Omwille van Allah de Verhevene) -Aboe Dawoed en Tirmidie



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Op de dag des Oordeels zal Allah de Verhevene uitroepen: 'Waar zijn degenen die terwille van Mijn Glorie van elkaar hielden? Vandaag geef ik hen schaduw, op (deze) dag waarop er geen schaduw is dan Mijn schaduw' (Moeslim)



Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Profeet zei:



'Bij hem in Wiens Hand mijn ziel is: Jullie zullen het paradijs niet binnengaan voordat jullie geloven en jullie zullen niet geloven voordat jullie van elkaar houden. Zal ik jullie iets vertellen waardoor als jullie het doen, van elkaar zullen houden? 'Begroet elkaar met Salaam 'Alaikoum' (Moeslim)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horairah verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei:

'Een sterk gelovige is beter en meer geliefd bij Allah dan een zwak gelovige. Verlang van alle goede dingen dat wat je baat. Blijf Allah om hulp vragen en geef niet op. Als je door iets getroffen wordt zeg dan niet: 'Had ik dit maar gedaan, dan was het zo-en-zo' maar zeg: Allah heeft het zo bepaald en deed zoals HIJ wilde en voorwaar het woord 'als' opent (de weg naar) het werk van de Satan'(Moeslim)



Ibn 'Abaas verhaalt:



'Ik bevond mij op een dag achter de Profeet, toen hij zei: 'Jongen, ik wil je een aantal zaken leren: Denk altijd aan Allah, Hij houdt jou altijd in de gaten. Houd je aan zijn Geboden; Hij zal altijd bij jou zijn; Wanner je wat te vragen hebt: Vraag dat dan aan Allah alleen; en wanneer je hulp zoekt: Zoek die dan bij Allah alleen. Denk eraan dat als alle mensen zouden samenkomen om jou n of andere gunst te betonen, zij niet in staat

zouden zijn jou iets anders te betonen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. En dat indien zij allemaal zouden samenspannen om jou schade toe te brengen; zij niet in staat zouden zijn om jou iets ergers toe te brengen dan wat Allah voor jou vastgesteld heeft. De pennen zijn opgeheven en de boeken zijn opgedroogd' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Aboe Horaira verhaalt:



'Terwijl de Profeet neerzat en met de mensen sprak, kwam er een bedoeien naar hem toe, die zei: 'Wanneer zal het Uur zijn?' De Profeet ging door met zijn gesprek. Sommigen zeiden:' De profeet heeft hem gehoord maar houdt niet van interruotie' en anderen zeiden: 'Hij heeft hem niet gehoord' Toen de Profeet klaar was met wat hij aan het zeggen was, zei hij: 'Waar is de vrager naar het Uur?' 'Hier ben ik, O Boodschapper van Allah' zei de man. De Profeet zei: 'Wanneer het toevertrouwde verwaarsloosd wordt, verwacht dan het uur' Hij zei: 'Wat is er verwaarloosd?' Hij de Profeet antwoordde: 'Wanneer er gezag wordt

toevertrouwd aan degenen die niet capabel zijn om het te handhaven, verwacht dan het Uur' Boekhaarie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> Ik denk dat het eraan ligt dat en nog teveel kafir zijn?




Sorry Aghi, ik lees je reactie nu pas: Koeffar zullen er altijd zijn en blijven tot yawm el qiyaama. Als wij als Moslims soms niet de Islam-regels nastreven, hoe moeten wij dan het goede voorbeeld geven aan anderen. Dus ook aan een kaffir! Het is heel simpel. Een Moslim dient bij zichzelf te beginnen en dan een ''matall-a3la'' zijn voor zijn gezin, dus *d voorbeeld* hoe het hoort te zijn. Als je dat voor elkaar krijgt en iedereen doet dat bij zijn eigen gezin dan zijn we als Moslims al een stap verder.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed verhaalt dat de Profeet zei: 'Oprechtheid leidt tot deugd en deugd leidt tot het paradijs. Een man volhardt in het vertellen van de waarheid, totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een waarheidsgetrouwde man. 



Leugenachtigheid leidt tot zonde en zonde leidt tot het vuur en een man gaat door met het vertellen van leugens totdat hij bij Allah is opgeschreven als een Leugenaar'' (Boekhaarie en Musliem)



Aboe Moehammad Hassan ibn Alie verhaalt dat de Boodschapper van Allah leerde: 'Geef datgene op wat je doet twijfelen en houd je vast aan datgene wat zonder twijfel is, Want oprechtheid geeft rust van geest en leugenachtigheid is twijfel' (Tirmidie)
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moos1

Als er altijd kafir zullen zijn en blijven zal 1 ummah dus nooit komen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste topic hier op ansaar.nl. Ik hoop dat jullie hieruit

wijze lessen zullen trekken. Nog een laatste iets: Gedenk de Geboden van Allah en je zult HEM voor je vinden; Gedenk hem in voorspoed en HIJ zal jou gedenken in tegenspoed. Wees er zeker van dat wat jou tot een vergissing heeft gebracht, jou niet tot het rechte pad zal leiden en dat wat jou tot het rechte pad heeft geleid, zal je niet doen dwalen.

Herinner je dat hulp met geduld komt, er is voorspoed na tegenspoed en ongemak wordt gevolgd door gemak' Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal vergeven en ons begeleiden op het rechte pad opdat we niet zullen verdwalen.



Ik houd van jullie Omwille van Allah (swt)



Wa salaam wa3alaikoum warahmatoulahi wa Barakatouh.



Liefs, 

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

Masha Allah leerzaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

-
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## maryam-861

*Masha Allah...* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

